# Wie auf Webcam zugreifen=



## MisterTwist (17. Nov 2011)

Moin moin ! Ich möchte ein Programm schreiben, mit welchem ich auf meine Webcam zugreifen kann, Bilder mache und im Anschluss auf einen Server hochlade, jedoch weiß ich nicht wie ich dies realisieren soll und die JMF hilft mir bei Windwos 7 leider auch nicht weiter. Habt ihr einen Tip oder eine Idee?


----------



## Andi_CH (17. Nov 2011)

Ist die Webcam denn wirklich eine Webcam? Das heisst mit Broser per http zugreifbar?

Falls ja http request absetzten
Falls nein und du Linux hast: mjpg_streamer installieren (das ist ein Bonsaiwebserver) und wie oben weiterfahren

Falls du Windoof hast, keine Ahnung


----------



## XHelp (17. Nov 2011)

MisterTwist hat gesagt.:


> ...die JMF hilft mir bei Windwos 7 leider auch nicht weiter...





Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> ...Falls nein und du Linux hast...



Hm.
Vlt hilft dir ja folgendes: https://forums.oracle.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=2132405
Ansonsten spuckt google bei "jmf windows 64" auch andere Seiten raus, da könnten weitere Vorschläge sein.


----------



## headnut (18. Nov 2011)

Es gibt eine sogenannte TwainSchnittstelle die eigentlich fast alle webcams, scanner, etc unterstzützen. Diese würde einfach ein Bild aufnehmen und du im Programm hättest danach ein BufferedImage zur verfügung.


----------



## Andi_CH (18. Nov 2011)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Hm.
> Vlt hilft dir ja folgendes: https://forums.oracle.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=2132405
> Ansonsten spuckt google bei "jmf windows 64" auch andere Seiten raus, da könnten weitere Vorschläge sein.



Mir? Mir ist nicht mehr zu helfen.  Da in meinem Projekt früher oder später outdoortaugliche Cams zum Einsatz kommen welche wohl direkt an das Netzwerk angeschlossen werden, habe ich mich schon jetzt für die http-Schnittstelle entschieden.

Spannend (das meine ich ehrlich und nicht ironisch!) ist der Hinweis auf google - wenn man noch nicht die Bohne weiss - wie soll man auf jmf kommen?

Aber das tönt recht gut, vor allem weil das offensichtlich für diverse Betriebssysteme verfügbar ist.
Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen auf verschiedenen Plattformen gemacht?


----------



## XHelp (18. Nov 2011)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Mir? Mir ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


Sofern du nicht MisterTwist bist, ging das nicht an dich


Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> wenn man noch nicht die Bohne weiss - wie soll man auf jmf kommen?


Auf jmf kommt man fast direkt, wenn man nach "java webcam" sucht, also steckt da nicht wirklich schwarze Magie dahinter.


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (18. Nov 2011)

> Falls du Windoof hast, keine Ahnung



Wenn http als Schnittstelle geeignet ist, dann gibt es auch noch VLC, das man an Stelle von mjpg_streamer verwenden kann. 

VLC ist auf vielen Platformen verfügbar.
VLC kann Videos von verschiedenen Quellen, Streams, Dateien, TV-Karten und auch Kameras entgegennehmen und wiedergeben.
VLC kann diese Quellen nicht nur Wiedergeben, sondern auch per HTTP, UDP, RTP usw. streamen.


----------

